# Sound Driver For Asus-P4S800-MX



## SubLime- (Apr 17, 2005)

PLZ.. i search into they site and i founded that link:
Date:
2003/10/01 
that most update...

http://www.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/ad1888/WDM_3665.zip

I have download that.. and i try 2 install and trying and trying and it didnt work 
- i cant install i click on install.exe and nothing happen... - 
plz help me


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi,

I have not gone to look and see if it is the right driver, but I noticed it was a ZIP file. Are you sure that you unzipped it before you tried to install it?


----------



## SubLime- (Apr 17, 2005)

```
but I noticed it was a ZIP file. Are you sure that you unzipped it before you tried to install it?
```
yes.

After unzip created a dir - SMAXWDM -
into that ther 2 dirs
"SE"
and
"W2K_XP"

i get into W2K_XP and ther have the files:
a3d.dll. AEAUDIO .install .Remove. migrate.dll .smsens. smwdm. smwdmCH5. smwdmSIS .smx and WDMSTUB

i clicked on install and nothing happen..


----------



## SubLime- (Apr 17, 2005)

well someone can give me the right driver? :|


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi,

Do you have the original motherboard disk. If you do, I would try those first. 

If those don't work, I would unzip the drivers and then, click update drivers in the Device Manager, and click SEARCH. It should find them.


----------



## SubLime- (Apr 17, 2005)

well didnt work..
u can give me the right driver plz?


----------



## Solero (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi There
Just a quick note: if you use AC97 audio which in onboard your Motherboard, I had 3 Mboards where the AC97 Audio was NOT working. FX.:when I played a DVD & Games the sound was intermitten on, otherwise is was off the whole time. Solution installed my old soundcard(pci) and suddenly everything worked.
Good luck.


----------



## Goregagger (May 4, 2005)

http://www.asus.com.tw/support/down...5&l3_id=29&m_id=1&f_name=WDM_3665.zip~zaqwedc

this is it. gl


----------

